# Springtails in a first time Viv?



## Kazra (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I've been reading a *ton* about these Springtails. I did a few searches on the boards, and was unable to find out some information I wanted. 

Are they safe to add to a Viv before adding frogs? 
How does one start them, and how many cultures should I buy?
How rapidly do they reproduce?
Could 2-3 month old D. Azureus eat them easily?
Lastly, I know they eat mold, but what other benefits are there to them?


Thanks everyone!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

*Are they safe to add to a Viv before adding frogs?* 

_absolutely. In fact it's preferable as it takes tme for the spring colony to become established and that fails when you try to add the springs as the frogs are eating them_.

*How does one start them, and how many cultures should I buy?*

_Use the old rule of feeder insects..."Buy a culture, make a culture". Translation - when you get home, always split the feeder insect culture into at least 2 other portions to keep them going seperately from the one you are adding to the viv or feeding out. That way, you are always trying to keep a culture or two going in case you want to add more or transfer one to a friend. Make sense?_

*How rapidly do they reproduce?*

_Depends on many many things. The species, the temp, the container size,the humidity, the food type and frequency...ect...ect._

*Could 2-3 month old D. Azureus eat them easily?*

_Sure...you bet...BUT all frogs should be on a staple of dusted FF. Springs are used mainly for tiny froglets like Thumb and Pumilo - froglets that cannot possible take on a regular FF. Springs are hard to dust or fortify - hence they should not be depended upon as a staple. That and they are harder to culture than FF. They are an excellent addtional insect prey item, though and double nicely as a viv janitor as well._

*Lastly, I know they eat mold, but what other benefits are there to them?*

_In the viv they eat frog poop too.....what more ya want???_


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

1. they are safe to add before the frogs. Its actually a good thing, and gives them a head start on building up their population

2. You buy a starter ulture, and then feed them, yeast, or mushrooms, or fish flakes, or veggie scraps etc from the kitchen. You can also order springtail food

3. They have a life cycle of 2 or 3 weeks depending on species, and can "boom" very quickly in good conditions

4. Young and adult frogs love springtails

5. They eat mold and provide a supplemental food source in your viv, they are good tank "janitors" 

If you are in the Seattle area I can give you a starter culture of 2 different types


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

frogparty said:


> 2. You buy a starter ulture, and then feed them, yeast, or mushrooms, or fish flakes, or veggie scraps etc from the kitchen. You can also order springtail food



That's my favorite part about having springtail cultures! I now have a new outlook on cleaning out my fridge. Just the other day I had a bag of bagels in the fridge that were moldy. My first thought was, "Yay! My springs will be eatin' good for a while now!"


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I just got a culture from Mark Budde with an avocado rind in it that was COVERED with springs!!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Carefull with feeding them "grains".......thats a quick way to invite the grain mites over for dinner.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Carefull with feeding them "grains".......thats a quick way to invite the grain mites over for dinner.



Thanks Phil! I'd never heard that.


----------



## Kazra (Mar 4, 2010)

Where exactly did you purchase them from, if I may ask?

Also - what is the best medium for Springs? I have read about charcoal?? Wouldn't that be harmful to my little guys?


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

I got mine from Ed's Flymeat. Some people keep theirs in very large chunks of charcoal. I think if you buy them from Joshsfrogs.com they come in charcoal. It doesn't hurt them a bit. From what I hear, it tends to be easier to get them out when you have them in charcoal. You can pour water in the charcoal container until the springs float up and just pour them into your viv. I keep mine in coco fiber in a Sterlite plastic shoebox. I have a small tree fern panel (about 4x6in) that came with the culture that sits on top of the coco. I just put some food on top of the tree fern and the springs crawl up inside it. When it's time to feed them I just tap the tree fern over the tank and they all fall out. Some people use large leaves and do the same thing. The springs will be all over a large leaf if there's food on it, then they just shake off the springs into the viv.


----------



## Kazra (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome replies, everyone. Thanks so much for all the help. I've got a couple other threads going on, too. I hope everyone doesn't mind the questions! I am particularly curious about creating the best possible substrate for my Viv. Since I plan on letting the springtails grow in it for 2-3 weeks prior to adding my 2 D. Azureus, I want to figure out how to best let them thrive.

I read in another thread that using Charcoal in the Substrate will help to prevent the Ph from getting too high. Tell me what you think about my current though process for a substrate? (see below)

2 Parts CoCo Fiber
1 Part dried organic Sphagnum 
1 Part mulch? (not sure what kind - probably Fir? Suggestions?)
.5 Part Charcoal (The cowboy kind? dunno - suggestions?
.5 Part sand


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Now is the time we direct you to the search feature....


There are a couple excellent threads on soil and if you read those.....you will be a substrate expert in an hour or so.

Bon appetite!


----------

